# Boosting Wireless Signal



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, so how could i improve my wireless signal?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 2, 2008)

Depending on the card/router, you can usually get "long distance" antennas.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

true, but i was thinking of a less costly way, as its some neighbours wireless net im on


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> true, but i was thinking of a less costly way, as its some neighbours wireless net im on



get closer to it?

ooh, park your car in their driveway.
or
break into their garage, steal some power and use it there.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

the last idea sounds cool, but its only a temp thing, as our net should be back on sometime this week 20mb


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

is this a desktop card or wireless card for a laptop or built in wireless for laptop?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

desktop pci card, and also possibly a usb wireless dongle aswel.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2008)

tinfoil and a coat hanger...ahhh memories of days before cable


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

tried tin foil and somewhat of a 3ltr bottle top, but it made it more of an directional antenna, which is a real pain as i don't know what neighbour it is or where they're wireless box could possibly be!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> true, but i was thinking of a less costly way, as its some neighbours wireless net im on



Just be careful bro. Dont want to see you end up in prison.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

hmmm, i didnt know it was illegal, just thought it was idiotic not to secure it, lol


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I guess technically it is theft, because they are paying for the Internet service which you are stealing.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> tried tin foil and somewhat of a 3ltr bottle top, but it made it more of an directional antenna, which is a real pain as i don't know what neighbour it is or where they're wireless box could possibly be!




I'm use a 7dbi omni high gain antenna lol and i got a cardboard cover that slips over the antenna with tinfoil so i can make it directional lol


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

Hm, I don't see the "I'M GAY" in his original post lol...


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Hm, I don't see the "I'M GAY" in his original post lol...



no my brother came over and started typin shit when i was helpin my sister lol i got rid of it


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

Tin foil round the cut off bottle top, look it up, it can and does work in some cases, you got an 360.... why not try it, lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

thats some bullsh*t excuse, lol.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> thats some bullsh*t excuse, lol.



im for real its not an excuse....he is an asshole that way


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

fair does, past my bed time anyways haha, people will be gettin up here soon.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

ok here is a diagram what my cover looks like lol its not much


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

freakshow said:


> ok here is a diagram what my cover looks like lol its not much



also, pringles. i just cut a hole in the bottom, stick the aerial through and then point the open end towards the transmitter.

sounds ridiculous, but it doubled my strength here.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> also, pringles. i just cut a hole in the bottom, stick the aerial through and then point the open end towards the transmitter.
> 
> sounds ridiculous, but it doubled my strength here.



i get a little boost in signal


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

ok the cover on your antenna, ... which way would the antenna be facing in the diagram?


----------



## Moose (Nov 2, 2008)

If ever questioned about using someone elses network just act like you don't understand computers and didnt realise that you connected to the wrong network.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

that would be belive'd IF i had my own net to use in the first place, lol.


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

If your router supports it you can install DD WRT firmware and boost you signal that way.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

either overclock your router using dd-wrt/openwrt/what not OR make a cantena.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

and whats a cantena?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=KN_1oe3z7EQ
http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html

rofl, someone is actually selling portable cantenas: 
http://www.cantenna.com/


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

my wireless card isnt supported but my netgear wireless dongle is  .... just got find the drivers for it now, lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

a cantenna is basically an antenna made by using a can to amplify the signal... or used like a satelite dish to recieve signal

try oc'ing the router first though.. its simplier.


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

I also oc'ed my router from 200Mhz to 233Mhz and boosted the sigal range.
Thinking about buying this antenna so i can enjoy my own connection in the center of the city.
That would be so cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/18dBi-Omni-Dire...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 2, 2008)

I hook up to the water tower outside of my house, makes an excellent antennae. Picks up 60 or 70 networks tbh.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 2, 2008)

n how do you manage to wire it to the water tower? lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2008)

freakshow said:


> ok here is a diagram what my cover looks like lol its not much



Im in the same boat as the OP (except i use theirs ALL the time - Ive asimlated their router & also set up some access restrictions - such as no ones allowed on after a certain time except for me ( I hate when they start downloading & my games start lagging)

I made the same cardboard with tin foil thing & it works wonders.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 3, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Ok, so how could i improve my wireless signal?



If you're using a USB dongle you can take a 15ft extension cord and put it on top of a really tall stick (which is what I do) but if you want something more permanent you can build what's called a "wokfi" by taking a wok or spider strainer and your dongle and placing it in the focal point of the dish (for a 13" wok/strainer it works out to 3 inches out from the center) and it will increase your gain about 10-15dB(basically making a make-shift wifi satellite dish.. I've tried this and had results and I've seen where people have done it across the Grand Traverse Bay (~2 miles across) and were able to LAN up.


----------



## goober (Nov 3, 2008)

pricey but it works like a charm. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164012


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 3, 2008)

goober said:


> pricey but it works like a charm. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164012



That's essentially what a wokfi is, only the more expensive way made by some cripple.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 10, 2008)

Those sort of wokfi's/cantena's are only directional antenna's arnt they? which in my case would be no good considering i haven't got a clue which neighbour's wireless it is. ... spose i would be able to find out if i sat there with a bit of paitiance, if that was the case of them being an directional antenna.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 10, 2008)

The antenna are directional. All you need to do is turn it a few degrees at a time and watch your signal meter(in the network Properties), allow for it to refresh, so don't turn to fast. And get your best signal.

Microsoft Windows contain a built in utility to monitor wireless network connection status. In the Network Connections section of Control Panel, opening the Status window of the Wireless Network Connection icon reveals a Signal Strength meter. This meter shows up to five green bars representing the current strength on a quality scale from "Very Low" (1 bar) to "Excellent" (5 bars).


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 10, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> Those sort of wokfi's/cantena's are only directional antenna's arnt they? which in my case would be no good considering i haven't got a clue which neighbour's wireless it is. ... spose i would be able to find out if i sat there with a bit of paitiance, if that was the case of them being an directional antenna.



Just so you know, leeching off of other people's wifi is illegal. (Just in case you don't know)
You should probably ask before you use it.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Just so you know, leeching off of other people's wifi is illegal. (Just in case you don't know)
> You should probably ask before you use it.



yeah.. i should ask... but i really don't know who's it is to ask them, and i only recently learn't it was illegal to use a neighbours wifi, I was suppose to have it put back on last monday but for some reason i can't even get in touch with them to finf out whats going off!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 10, 2008)

95Viper said:


> Microsoft Windows contain a built in utility to monitor wireless network connection status. In the Network Connections section of Control Panel, opening the Status window of the Wireless Network Connection icon reveals a Signal Strength meter. This meter shows up to five green bars representing the current strength on a quality scale from "Very Low" (1 bar) to "Excellent" (5 bars).



I knew that part


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 10, 2008)

Set a soda can next to it.
Gives my Wireless G 2 extra bars.


----------

